# gemeiner Diebstahl



## rob (15. März 2010)

servus!

leider wurde mir am freitag aus meinem garten der ans wasser grenzt 
mein rod pod plus bissanzeiger und funkset im wert von 580€ gestohlen!!

2 kescher haben sie auch noch mitgehen lassen.
ich war sogar zuhause und habe nichts mitbekommen.
normalerweise merke ich jeden kleinen furz, der dieb hat wirklich glück gehabt damit wegzukommen.
schade das ich ihn nicht inflagranti erwischt habe.:r

das schw**n ist über einen kleinen holzzaun gestiegen.
bin mir sicher, dass das ein fischer war.
soll er an dem pod verrecken.

anzeige ist gemacht, die polizei war samstag da und fotografierte alles.
ich hoff jetzt auf den "kommissar zufall" und auf das eventuell ein anglerkollege den typen mit meinen sachen am wasser sieht.
werde auch gleich meine versicherung kontaktieren, glaube aber nicht das ich den wert wieder zurückbekomme.

ich könnte echt kotzen, fühlte mich hier so sicher, ganz anders als in wien.
das sind die aller letzten ars**löcher die so was machen.
ich verfluche ihn und wünsch ihm das er irgend wann die konsequenzen für sein handel tragen muss.
fischer die fischer bestehlen, wie schwach ist das den.
ICH HASSE DIEBE UND EINBRECHER.
jetzt kann ich wieder alles abbauen und jedes mal mit rein nehmen.
zum glück waren keine ruten im garten, im sommer wären etliche gestanden.

ich bitte vor allem die wiener, niederösterreicher und burgenländer die augen offen zu halten.
vielleicht taucht der spacken irgendwo am wasser auf.

es handelt sich um ein Cygnet- Grand Snyper in schwarz.die längsstange ist leicht verbogen.
2 Carp Sounder Super (licht ist blau)
1 Carp Sounder Funkbox
(und die 2 kescher. ein großer karpfen und ein kleiner raubfisch)

vielen dank für eure mithilfe
rob


----------



## wusel345 (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Hi rob, 

halte mal deine Augen in Ebay offen. Vielleicht tauchen da deine Sachen auf.

Gruß, RÜdiger


----------



## robinhood23 (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

das tut mir eucht leid für dich rob 

ich kann dir nur empfehlen bei ebay die augen in nästerzeit offenzuhalten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Flohmärkte in Deiner Umgebung in nächster Zeit besuchen ...


Mein Mitgefühl hast Du auf jedenfall!


----------



## rob (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

ja, auf ebay werde ich genau nachsehen.
mein nächstes pod bekommt einen gps sender.
wie geil wäre das jetzt den typen punkt genau anzufahren und sich die sachen wieder zu holen.was glaub ihr wie der blöd schauen würde...


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

schweinebacken :e


----------



## Sterni01 (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Ich kenne das Gefühl leider auch !
Mir wurden schon 2 5 PS AB vom Boot geklaut ! #q


----------



## Boendall (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Hallo Rob,

erst mal Sorry zu dem ganzen Scheiß.

Ich nicht was deine Versicherung abdeckt, ABER als damals im Verein eingebrochen wurde, bei dem mein Vater im Vorstand war, deckte die Versicherung den Schaden. Allerdings waren Ruten dabei, die man mit Geld nicht aufwiegen kann, da z.b. eine die von einem mittlerweile verstorbenen Freund repariert wurde und dieser meinem Alten Herren im Zuge der Reparatur eine schöne Zierbindung über den Griff gemacht hat, also hatte diese einen recht hohen emotionellen Wert.

Die Gute Nachricht: Es wurde alles bezahlt, wenn eine Rute nicht mehr erhältlich war, wurde der Wert von etwas gleichwertigem genommen. Damit hatte er ein paar Ruten zum 0 Tarif ausgetauscht, allerdings war es eben Aufwand.

Hoffe der Typ hat sowas von Pech mit seinem geklauten Zeug.:r:r

Halt die Ohrensteif.#h


----------



## richard (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

toi, toi, toi. Aber das wäre Kommissar „Zufall“. Was mich wundert, dass die Polizei tatsächlich gekommen ist. Als mir mein Fahrrad in Wien gestohlen wurde und ich zur Polizei bez. einer Anzeige gegangen bin, hat mich der diensttuende Beamte leicht genervt gefragt, ob ich deswegen wirklich eine Anzeige erstatten möchte. Na ja. 
Trotz gestohlenem Equipment: Guten Start in die neue Saison!!! Ich habe alles zusammen und werde noch diese Woche anstarten. Bin schon sehr gespannt.

Lg,
Richard


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Moin Rob, hab grad mal schnell meinen alten Herr´n angerufen und zusätzlich Dein Posting per Mail zu Ihm rüber gesendet (zwecks Beschreibung Deiner Sachen). Er kennt duchs Angeln nen Arsch voll Leute die sich immer und gern am Wasser aufhalten (auch in der Wiener Ecke). Er meinte er hält Augen und Ohren offen (auch wenn sein Gebiet eher die Salzburger Ecke ist), und meldet sich umgehend bei passenden Verdachtsfällen ;9

Kopf hoch

Gruß Toxe


----------



## gismowolf (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Servus Robert!
Das ist ja nicht zu fassen!Mein Trost für Dich!!Ist das nachts oder unter Tag passiert??Hast vielleicht ein Foto von dem Teil?Willst Du Dir nicht einen Hund zulegen,der Dein Haus bewacht und Dich zum und am Wasser begleitet?


----------



## rob (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

danke euch allen für eure anteilnahme!!
ich habe bereits meiner versicherung die daten übermittelt und warte jetzt auf eine antwort.
hoff sehr das ich den schaden bezahlt bekomme.
da ich jetzt wirklich keine 600 € für angelzeug locker machen will.
mit dem gestohlenen gerät hätte ich auch sicher noch viele jahre gefischt.
es war ein tolles pod mit dem ich auch viele schöne erinnerungen verbinde.

@boendall:danke, dein beitrag gibt mir hoffnung.auch wenn sie bei mir nicht eingebrochen sind.

@gismo: so wie es aussieht am helllichten tage! fotos habe ich von den herstellerseiten.ein eigenes gescheites muss ich mal suchen.

@toxe: ich danke dir!!ist ein super zug, vielleicht bringt es was.you never know.

ich halte euch auf dem laufenden!
lg rob


----------



## Laksos (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Ach du je, rob! 

Aber wie ich das so mitgekriegt hab, wohnst du ja wohl auch in 'ner ziemlich touristenbesuchten Gegend. Wenn das ein Urlauber-Gelegenheitsdieb war, gibt's wohl kaum was wiederzufinden. 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, daß die Versicherung mitzieht!


----------



## rob (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*



Laksos schrieb:


> Ach du je, rob!
> 
> Aber wie ich das so mitgekriegt hab, wohnst du ja wohl auch in 'ner ziemlich touristenbesuchten Gegend. Wenn das ein Urlauber-Gelegenheitsdieb war, gibt's wohl kaum was wiederzufinden.
> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, daß die Versicherung mitzieht!



hallo norbert!
wir haben gerade keine touriesaison, wir sind sozusagen die einzigen die hier sind.nur am wochenende kommen ein paar leute in den nationalpark.
ich glaub auch, dass das ein gelegenheitsdieb war und kein fischer von meiner seeecke.
eventuell steh es ja schon am balaton, die grenze ist nur 10 km weit und es wird leider sehr viel in der gegend gestohlen.
aber noch nie bei uns unten...
mir ist es persönlich wurscht aus welcher ecke der dieb stammt,ein reisen ar*** und charakterschwein ist er auf alle fälle.

lg rob


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

@ Rob

wenn du ein Solar Rod Pod und  Bissanzeiger von Fox gebrauchen kannst, sag bescheid.
Ich schicke dir diese Sachen zu.
Liegen nur rum bei mir!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (15. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Hi Knurri,

finde das von Dir einen richtig feinen Zug #r #r #r


LG  René


----------



## rob (16. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

wow knurri, das ist wirklich ein total netter und feiner zug von dir!!
ich bin überwältigt, du bist schon der 2 der mir so ein angebot gemacht hat.
ich melde mich bei dir.
vielen dank
rob


----------



## dcpolo (16. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Hallo,

leider kann ich dir nur meine Anteilnahme rüberschicken, aber die hast Du. Habe auch gerade erst einen Einbruch in unser Gartenhaus hinter mir und von da fühle ich mit dir mit. Da kommen Mordgedanken auf...:r 

Drücke dir die Daumen, dass dein Zeugs wieder auftaucht!


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*



rob schrieb:


> wow knurri, das ist wirklich ein total netter und feiner zug von dir!!
> ich bin überwältigt, du bist schon der 2 der mir so ein angebot gemacht hat.
> ich melde mich bei dir.
> vielen dank
> rob



nie darf ich erster sein!  :c:c:c


----------



## jirgel (16. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

ist der Kläffer noch so klein er beisst jedes Diebsgesindel klein  

Ich hab drei Ökoarlamanlagen  

Mein beileid Rob das nächste mal stehl das Pod unter starkstrom *brizzzel*


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Hi,

das was Rob passiert ist ist schon eine Schei......
Jetzt hätte ich aber mal eine Frage dazu????

Wie sind meine Angelsachen überhaupt versichert.
Läuft das über die Hausratversicherung oder über eine andere.
Wenn es bei der Hausrat mit versichert ist, muß ich das dann angeben und auch den Wert
Weil wir sind zwei Angler und haben uns erst das letzte Jahr komplett neu eingerichtet und das für nicht wenig Geld.

LG  René


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

hier gibt es sogar eine Versicherung fürs Angelzeug.
Ist glaube ich ein AB-Partner


----------



## dcpolo (16. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Wenn dein Tackle zu Hause geklaut wird, greift die Hausrat. Dort sind ja Wertsachen mit versichert.

Wichtig: Grds. immer Kassenbons bzw. Rechnungen aufbewahren. Oftmals hat man aber keinen Kassenbon mehr oder der Bon ist nicht aussagekräftig. Dann eine Liste der hochwertigen Teile anfertigen (Rollen, Ruten, Ebissanzeiger etc.) und diese Dinge alle fotografieren und Fotos gut aufbewahren. Fotos reichen einer Versicherung oftmals als Eigentumsnachweis aus, so dass sie in Leistung treten kann. 

Jetzt schreibe ich diese weisen Zeilen und habe selber meine neuen Ruten noch nicht fotografiert...|uhoh:


----------



## chivas (16. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

dafür genügen aber auch zeugen...

allerdings ist hausrat "normalerweise" lediglich im haus bzw. in dazu gehörigen räumen versichert - mit wertsachen hat das aber nix zu tun.

pauschal kann man da leider nix anderes sagen. (wobei dann noch die frage zu kären wäre, ob es grob fahrlässig ist, wenn die sachen im unbeaufsichtigten garetn rumstehen)

der tipp mit dem auflisten und fotografieren ist allerdings kein schlechter - sollte man auch bei anderen wertvollen/ungewöhnlichen sachen machen und die listen/fotos aber NICHT zu hause aufbewahren - es kann ja auch mal nen feuer ausbrechen...


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (17. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Den Typ der Dich beklaut hat, soll der Blitz beim sch......... treffen!

Kopf hoch! 
Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## Fanne (17. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

ich würde sagen  der täter muss gewusst haben das es bei dir was zuholen gibt , denke mal nicht das ein ganove auf doofen dunst irgendwo einsteigt wo er  nicht weiss das es da was zu holen ist.


ich würde mir gedanken machen  wer alles von den lagerplatz des equips bescheid wusste .


gruss


----------



## rob (17. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

der garten liegt direkt am wasser und ich wohne hier.
von meiner terrasse/haus sind es 10 meter zur wasserlinie und ich leistete mir hier den luxus das pod nach dem fischen nicht abbauen zu müssen,wozu auch war ja in meinem eingezäunten und privaten garten.
aber das wird sich jetzt ändern.
es ist auch über ein jahr nichts passiert und ich hätte nie gerechnet das hier jemand etwas stiehlt, schon gar nicht mein rod pod.
ich fühlte mich hier sehr sicher und überall wo anders hätte ich wertsachen nie in meinem garten oder sonst wo unbeaufsichtigt lassen.

die versicherung meinte, räder die im garten gestohlen werden sind zum beispiel sehr wohl über die haushalts versichert.
einen fall mit rod pod hatten sie noch nicht
das besprechen sie jetzt und melden sich bei mir, hoffe auf eine gute lösung.
fotos haben sie von allen teilen bekommen plus einer preisliste der einzelnen posten.rechnungen habe ich leider nicht mehr.

gut möglich, dass das ein fischer war der mich schon lange beobachtet.nur kann er damit nicht bei uns am see fischen, habe es schon vielen erzählt.
ich glaube, dass ein arbeiter, der auch fischer ist, hier war der irgend einen stunden job hatte und zufällig das pod gesehen hat.man kann von einer steganlage in all unsere gärten sehen.

gestern habe ich wieder oldschool mit 2 rutengaberln gefischt
wie zu großvaters zeiten:m

lg rob


----------



## Lenzibald (17. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Servus. Rob du bist nicht der Einzige dems was klauen, mir habens schon 3 neue Fahrräder von der Terasse geklaut. Versicherung hat nur deswegen bezahlt weil ich das aufgesägte Schloß hatte ansonsten hätte ich keinen Cent bekommen. Darum hoffe ich das deine Versicherung zahlt müssen tuns nicht.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Franky (17. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Echt großer Mist! Ich hoffe, dass man den Kerl/die Kerle schnappt, obwohl man davon nicht ausgehen kann...
Wäre ich gemein, was ich natürlich nicht bin, würde ich einen Spruch bringen... :q Aber dann haut mich Rob (und andere Bewohner des schönen Österreichs)!!!! :q:q:q


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (17. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

wie behindert dsa ist ich hoffe du bekommst das wieder
irgendwie
echt asi von den typen


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

danke für eure Tips wegen der Versicherung der Angelsachen.

LG  René


----------



## rob (18. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

sagt mal, ich hörte etwas über rod pod alarmanlagen.
wo gibt es so etwas und wie arbeiten die?super wäre auch ein gps sender den man im pod verstecken kann.
lg rob


----------



## Laksos (18. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Oder aus dem Bau-/Elektromarkt Bewegungsmelder mit Hupe.


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

am einfachsten ist es bestimmt,  Rod Pod mit ins Haus zu nehmen.
Spart Geld und Nerven!


----------



## Franky (18. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Rob, schau mal hier:
http://www.siepmann.net/siepmann_shop.php?catebene1=230&action=show_categories&category=230
:q:q:q


----------



## zanderzone (18. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Da ich Versicherungsmakler bin kann ich Dir da weiterhelfen!!!!
Leider habe ich keine guten Nachrichten!
Der Hausrat ist nur versichert, wenn er aus geschlossenen Räumen gestohlen wird! Das bedeutet "nur nach einem Einbruch"!!!
Da Du die Sachen so in Deinem Garten liegen hattest stehen die Chancen schlecht! Man kann nur hoffen das Deine Versicherung ne Kulanzentschädigung macht.
ABER, wir kennen das ja alle mit den Versicherung!! Die haben auch nichts zu verschenken.
Hoffe aber das Du Glück hast!!!!!!


----------



## rob (18. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

servus!
man sagte mir, dass fahrräder die aus dem garten entwendet werden versichert sind.
ein rod pod ist auch ein sportgerät und mit dem schmäh hoff ich ihnen das geld zu entlocken.

@ franky: wäre auch eine möglichkeit, würde aber starkstrom verwenden:q:q

lg rob


----------



## fantazia (18. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*



Laksos schrieb:


> Ach du je, rob!
> 
> Aber wie ich das so mitgekriegt hab, wohnst du ja wohl auch in 'ner ziemlich touristenbesuchten Gegend. Wenn das ein Urlauber-Gelegenheitsdieb war, gibt's wohl kaum was wiederzufinden.
> Ich drücke dir die Daumen, daß die Versicherung mitzieht!


Die Leute werden ihn gekannt haben bzw. wussten genau was dort lagert da bin ich mir sicher.Also Augen aufhalten.Auf die Polizei kannst du nix geben den Gedanken das sie dir helfen können würde ich ganz schnell vergessen.Sowas kommt nur durch Zufall raus oder weil die Leute dämlich sind und damit prahlen oder es den falschen Leuten erzählen die ihre Klappe nicht halten können.


----------



## fantazia (18. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*



Fanne schrieb:


> ich würde sagen  der täter muss gewusst haben das es bei dir was zuholen gibt , denke mal nicht das ein ganove auf doofen dunst irgendwo einsteigt wo er  nicht weiss das es da was zu holen ist.
> 
> 
> ich würde mir gedanken machen  wer alles von den lagerplatz des equips bescheid wusste .
> ...


Doch das machen auch genug Leute aber das wär dann eher Zufall denke wie gesagt auch sie wussten was dort zu holen ist.

Wo ich noch bei meinen Eltern gewohnt habe wurde auch mal in unseren Angelkeller eingebrochen sehr ärgerlich sowas.Haben aber zum Glück alles ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## chivas (18. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*



rob schrieb:


> servus!
> man sagte mir, dass fahrräder die aus dem garten entwendet werden versichert sind.
> ein rod pod ist auch ein sportgerät und mit dem schmäh hoff ich ihnen das geld zu entlocken.



viel erfolg dabei ^^

fahrräder sind allerdings regelmäßig durch zusatzklauseln mitversichert (muß aber nicht - davon gehe ich allerdings, wenn diese auskunft von deinem versicherer stammt, bei deinem vertrag mal aus).
mit sportgeräten hat das gar nix zu tun.

im prinzip hat der kollege versicherungsmakler auch recht - man kann allerdings eben auch andere dinge durch zusatzklauseln mitversichern lassen - z.b wäsche auf der leine auf dem versicherungsgrundstück.

wenn deine versicherung zahlt - freu dich, wenn sie nicht zahlt - mach kein faß auf, denn der versicherer muß nicht leisten. und wenn ne versicherung leistet, was sie nicht muß, kann sich jeder ausrechnen, wer im endeffekt den nichtversicherten schaden bezahlt. eine "kulanzlösung" ist also immer unfair den anderen versicherten gegenüber, obwohl man das als betroffener natürlich immer anders sieht


----------



## ali-angler (18. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Echt ärgerlich, tut mir leid für dich Rob.
Ihr glaubt gar nicht was die Polizei alles sicherstellt, das Problem ist oftmals einfach die Zuordnung des Diebesgutes. Bei allem was ne Seriennummer hat würde ich mir diese aufschreiben und gut verwahren. Sonst ist es meistens schwer zu beweisen, dass man der Rechtmäßige Eigentümer ist. Hoffe die werden irgendwann gefasst und aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Wünsch dir ein kräftiges Petri und eine tolle Strecke, die dich diesen misslichen Start in die Saison vergessen lässt


----------



## zanderzone (19. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Hi Rob!!

Das mit den Fahrrädern ist auch nicht immer so der Fall!
Hast Du ein gutes Bedingungswerk, dann sind Fahrräder rund um die Uhr versichert. Ob in gebrauch oder nicht!!
Sonst sind Fahrräder nur versichert wenn Sie nachts in gebrauch sind, d.h. wenn du inner Kneipe bist und das Fahrrad wird Dir nachts davor gestohlen!! Sollte dir das Fahrrad aber nachts zu hause gestohlen werden (in nicht verschlossenen Räumen) zwischen 22:00 und 6:00 Uhr besteht kein Versicherungsschutz!!!
Und da Dein Rod Pod kein Fahrrad ist hat das auch nichts mit nem Fahrrad zu tun!!! Es ist ganz normaler Hausrat, der nicht verschlossen war!! Mach Dir also keine zu großen Hoffnungen!!
Tut mir echt leid, dass ich Dir die Hoffnung ein wenig nehem muss!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

ahjo, wenn es genutzt wurde ??? wat sagt den solch versicherung wenn Rob beim nachtangeln nur mal schnell im haus war zum pinkeln ?


----------



## rob (19. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

bei meiner versicherung sind die räder generell mitversichert.
egal ob tag oder nachts, wenn sie aus dem garten entwendet werden zahlen die.

ich hoff du hast nicht recht.

ich war ja auch zuhause, das heisst das pod war nicht unbeaufsichtigt.


mein nachbar ist ein hohes vieh bei einer anderen großen versicherung und die würden den schaden über die haushalts übernehmen!

na schau mer mal, ich google die ganze zeit wie blöd nach meinem pod.
bis jetzt hat er es noch nicht zum verkauf eingestellt.
aber so blöd wird er dann doch nicht sein.

lg rob


----------



## Klaus S. (19. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Echt großer Mist was dir da passiert ist. Wenn die Sachen in einen wackligen Schuppen (mit ein 1,50,- Schloss davor) gestanden hätten dann müßt die Versicherung auf jeden Fall zahlen.

OT:
Heißen die Angler in der Schweiz Fischer oder bist du Fischer und gehst davon aus das es andere Fischer waren? |kopfkrat

Dachte immer wir wären Angler die ab und zu mal fischen gehen :m


----------



## rob (19. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

hey klaus!

ich bin österreicher und wir sind fischer und gehen ab und zu mal angeln:m

bin sicher, dass es ein fischer/angler war.

lg rob


----------



## Laksos (19. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*

Ja ja, immer diese Europavokabeln...

Lieber rob, ich hab auch dauernd gedacht, du meintest einen Kollegen der netzewerfenden Zunft! :vik:


----------



## zanderzone (19. März 2010)

*AW: gemeiner Diebstahl*



> ich war ja auch zuhause, das heisst das pod war nicht unbeaufsichtigt.



Dann muss es sich um einen Raub gehandelt haben!! Und das hat es auch nicht.. aber vllt. ist ja in Österreich alles anders!!!


----------

